# Email notifications!



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Is there any reason why my email notifications are taking up to 4 days to come through ?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Same here


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

same here and also old notifications and notifications saying i have a pm when there is none or old pm's [smiley=book2.gif] :?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Any news?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
??????????????????????????????


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Jae has been looking into it but it's proving a bit illusive. It had stalled a week or so ago and was due to a blocked IP address. That was cleared and he had thought it was then working fine as running a test mail worked. He sent himself and me the same test mail yesterday and it came through immediately - hense why he thought it was working and not being blocked.

From what we can see it appears that some emails are being sent out on time - new users are joining OK etc and some are receiving notifications OK but some are not - including me. I'm getting emails a few days old slotting into my inbox - the latest that came through last night are dated 30th Jan. It's a little odd. There has been a lot of spam recently too which may or may not be connected. Hopefully the reason will be found soon. Sorry for the inconvenience.

In the mean time use the View your posts link top right.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah, my email notifications are running four days late for both topics and PMs. Very strange!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Is anything happening about the problem with email notifications?

I got notified yesterday about threads that are months old. Almost on a daily basis I get outdated notifications and nothing at all related to anything current. :?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Still not sure about what the cause of the problem is but I've had some emails coming through pretty promptly now mixed in with some older ones. It's almost as if the system has a capacity restriction and has been held up dealing with a huge backlog but is now managing to send out new ones too. Hopefully if this is the case it will sort itself out shortly when it finishes sending out all the old ones and then we should be up to speed with enough capacity to handle the new ones. It would be nice to know where the bottleneck is though.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I don't get any notifications since I'm back on here after my hols. That's as of 21st Feb I don't get any through at all


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Just to add that nothing has changed at my end


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Surprised you've not had any at all Dani. I'd check your spam in case it's being sent there. Also your email is set to your old one - is that still working?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Surprised you've not had any at all Dani. I'd check your spam in case it's being sent there. Also your email is set to your old one - is that still working?


Nothing in Spam and yes, old email forwards to new one :?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Check your email Dani as you should have a forum test email.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mine are still not working correctly... getting better but still up to 24 hours out


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Check your email Dani as you should have a forum test email.


Nope; nothing from TTF. Only from TTOC


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The email was copied to me as well and came through instantly. As the server IP has changed Dani, I think you may have an issue with a spam filter on your email account, redirects or mail client software that's blocking it. Try loging onto each of your accounts from web mail to work out which one is blocking and check the settings on the account. If it appears on the web mail suspect your client software. We've found that Malwarebytes blocks this site's IP at the moment.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

The notification for my last PM this evening has taken 5 hours to come through.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Mine are still taking a variable time to come through as well. Test emails and new registrations come through instantly but PM and thread reply notifications are having the problems.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, PM notifications usually take around 6 hours.
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Your test email using my gmail account came through fine John. Thanks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So it was Tesco.net blocking - every little helps [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not sure; I just had to pick this reply up via "view your posts" :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PS, it just got through :roll:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Not sure if it's relevant but the delayed notifications are coming from ******** and not ttforum.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes I noticed that - also that the [email protected]******** address bounces when you try to send anything there but bounces differently without the hyphen. I think it just needs updating for it to appear correct - not sure if the webmaster address has ever been contactable. I'll report this on along with the IP problem.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just wondering what you are finding now. Some email settings have been changed and whether these have helped or the server has caught up with the backlog due to its faster speed, we seem now to be getting some emails through pretty much instantly but some are still an hour or two late for me.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

They seem to be quicker and thus more relevant for me.

Overall the server seems much snappier to me.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's what I'm finding too Rich


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Yes PM notification Emails much quicker now. 
Hoggy.


----------

